# Looking for internship/entry level job



## Larora73 (May 19, 2022)

Passed  my CPC exam and got my CPC-A certification. Looking for some entry level job/ internship. Ready to work ASAP. Willing to work remotely. Created my Linkedin profile. Please help how to contact recruiters through LinkedIn.


----------



## OpenClaims (May 24, 2022)

Hi! What is your LinkedIn handle? I can connect with you and review your qualifications. There might be someone I know in my connections that would have something.


----------



## Larora73 (May 25, 2022)

Thanks for your reply.  You can find me on Linkedin as Leepakshi Arora. My Linkedin handle is: www.linkedin.com/in/leepakshi-arora-4268053a.


----------



## LisaAlonso23 (May 25, 2022)

Larora73 said:


> Passed  my CPC exam and got my CPC-A certification. Looking for some entry level job/ internship. Ready to work ASAP. Willing to work remotely. Created my Linkedin profile. Please help how to contact recruiters through LinkedIn.


Look at Project Xtern on this website to see if there are facilities/practices in your area that participate in the program.  If not, there should be a form for you to print out to bring to offices to request their participation (click on PROJECT XTERN FACILITY LETTER). I got my start with this program, and it was wonderful.

Look under RESOURCES>JOB EXPERIENCE at the top of this page, and you'll see Project Xtern.


----------



## Larora73 (May 26, 2022)

Hi Lisa, Thanks for your advice.  There is no project xtern available in the area where I live.  I checked the Project stern facility letter.  I will really appreciate it if you could please explain little bit more about it.  For example, should I take the project stern facility letter to the hospitals and clinics, private clinics near by and should I contact their front desk or HR department to discuss about this letter etc. Sorry, I am new to this area and need more help and suggestions.


----------



## LisaAlonso23 (May 26, 2022)

Larora73 said:


> Hi Lisa, Thanks for your advice.  There is no project xtern available in the area where I live.  I checked the Project stern facility letter.  I will really appreciate it if you could please explain little bit more about it.  For example, should I take the project stern facility letter to the hospitals and clinics, private clinics near by and should I contact their front desk or HR department to discuss about this letter etc. Sorry, I am new to this area and need more help and suggestions.


Print out several copies of the letter to bring with you, along with a great resume. Call or go to practices and/or facilities in your area to ask them if they would be willing to participate in the program. In order to get rid of your A, you need experience.  An externship is unpaid experience, but it's experience.  Just read the program information carefully to ensure that you will get credit for the time your put in.

I applied to one of the participating offices in my area, interviewed and was accepted as an extern.   While I was an extern, I walked through the office and asked to sit with each person to see what/how they did what they did.  They were flattered, and I learned a lot. That lasted six weeks, because someone left and they hired me! The pay was super low, the job wasn't great, but I got some valuable experience. 

You need to be proactive to find your opportunities. It's humbling, but it's worth it. Good luck!!


----------



## Larora73 (May 26, 2022)

Thank you Lisa. I will definitely try this.


----------

